# Blooming Angels Bunny Blog



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 1, 2013)

Soo I decided to created a rabbit blog for all my bunnies at my rabbitry! So the first rabbit I'm going to introduce is Hannibelle she was born on November 9, 2013. She is a broken black tort holland lop and is a total sweet heart.  






Here at my rabbitry, I raise holland lops and lionheads. I love each of my rabbits and I enjoy learning about each rabbits individual personality. I also like challenging myself with how much knowledge I have about my rabbit. I create monthly challenges for myself to learn, like different rabbit diseases, rabbit behavior, caging for rabbits, nutrition and ect. Thank you for taking the time to read my short little entry! ( also sorry if the pictures are blurry, I'm working on getting a better cameraXD)


----------



## BunnySilver (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is so cute! She is so small and fuzzy!


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hannibelle is so adorable! :inlove: I'm glad you are not near me as I would want to volunteer my services to play with your bunny babies & want to take them all home with me! lol Yes, I am a bunny addict! My two Jersey wooly girls have me hooked!!!!! I want a Holland lop!!!!!! Great blog, I know I will be reading & looking at all of your bunnies!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jun 18, 2014)

It's been so long since I last posted on here! I decided I should do an update on some of my rabbits 



This is Miss hannibelle, she has grown up quite a bit since these last photos of her. She is a total sweetheart as well! 



Some of you may remember(probably not it's been so long) that I had just purchased Zane before I stopped posting for a while, he has grown into a gorgeous boy, he's the king around here and he knows it!

Time for some fun pictures! I'll have to remember to post more! I spend the majority of my time on Instagram haha


----------



## Azerane (Jun 19, 2014)

The cuteness, it's overwhelming


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh Hanibelle has grown up to be very pretty! Those little baby buns on the grass are just melting me!


----------

